# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Lezhë, sërish protestë kundër homoseksualizmit

## Edvin83

Lezhë, sërish protestë kundër homoseksualizmit
LEZHË- Rreth 400 banorë të qytetit të Lezhës kanë dalë sërish në protestë kundër fenomenit të homoseksualizmit. Pasditen e sotme, kryesisht meshkujt të mbledhur në qëndrën e Lezhës po protestojnë për largimin nga reality Big Brother të konkurentit me emrin Klodi, i cili javë më parë ka vetëdeklaruar orientimin e tij seksual.

Protesta e sotme e meshkujve lezhjanë është edhe më e madhe se e para dhe vjen prej faktit se konkurenti i Big Brother është me origjinë nga Lezha. Me thirrjet për ta larguar atë, dhe për të treguar se në Lezhë nuk ka meshkuj të tillë, zhvillohet kjo protestë masive dhe e pazakontë njëkohësisht.

Protesta e parë e këtij lloji, ndodhi në datë 6 mars.
Një shpërthim i tillë me përmasa raciste vjen pak kohë pas miratimit të ligjit të aprovuar nga parlamenti i cili mbron të drejtat e personave me prirje të ndryshme seksuale. Ligji i debatuar gjatë dhe në median shqiptare, ka pasur shpesh herë kundërshtime të forta sidomos sa i përket të drejtave të homoseksualëve.
(m.a/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Edvin83

Nuk i kuptoj se pse keta nuk i ndien fare kur doli Sala e deklaroi se do te martoje homot?

----------


## mia@

Kane dale ne shesh te ndershmit te gjykojne te pandershmin! S'te pelqen injoroje, pse duhet te besh skena te tilla? Duan te ngrene vlerat vetes, por ne fakt po tregojne se eshte shume shpejt qe Shqiptari te hyje ne Europe. Njerez me mentalitet primitiv, ku nderi shikohet si dicka kolektive.
Shqiptari te vret per moralin e te tjereve, por per te tijin nuk do ta gjykoje njeri. ... :sarkastik:

----------


## Edvin83

> Kane dale ne shesh te ndershmit te gjykojne te pandershmin! S'te pelqen injoroje, pse duhet te besh skena te tilla? Duan te ngrene vlerat vetes, por ne fakt po tregojne se eshte shume shpejt qe Shqiptari te hyje ne Europe. Njerez me mentalitet primitiv, ku nderi shikohet si dicka kolektive.
> Shqiptari te vret per moralin e te tjereve, por per te tijin nuk do ta gjykoje njeri. ...


prape pyes, pse nuk nuk e pane ceshtje nderi deklaraten e sales?

----------


## mia@

> prape pyes, pse nuk nuk e pane ceshtje nderi deklaraten e sales?


Sepse Sala e beri per te hyre ne Europe. Ku ka interes ranohet gjithcka.

----------


## xfiles

Interesante,
400 meshkuj kerkojne te provojne se ne lezhe nuk ka homo, lol.

----------


## Edvin83

> Sepse Sala e beri per te hyre ne Europe. Ku ka interes ranohet gjithcka.


Ou, cudi! Kush jua ua tha kete mit? Sepse nuk ka asnje kriter ne BE qe thote qe homot duhen martuar. Bile ne Lituani kryeministrja e vendit (katolike e thekur) ndaloi permendjen e homove ne tekstet shkollore dhe nuk lejon paradat e homove. Dhe Lituania eshte BE, neser merr vendim a duhet te hyje Shqiperia apo jo. Apo ju ka hedhe sala trute e gomarit dhe edhe kur fryn qurrat ju thote se i ka thene Evropa per ta bere...

----------


## Black_Mamba

Pa mos e futur edhe ketu fen si gjithmon desha te them vetem nje gje shkurt si shqiptar  qe me duket vetja.

Shqiptar eshte rende me qen,nuk besoj se Shqiptari i vertet kthen bothen e vet me ja ngul dikush tjeter.

Per mua nuk eshte Evrop vrima pas o njerez.

----------


## Elonaa

> Interesante,
> 400 meshkuj kerkojne te provojne se ne lezhe nuk ka homo, lol.




Si do e provojne kta???Kur ne shqiperi dihet te gjithe homot jane te fshehte per arsye mentaliteti.S'ka c'me duhet jeta private e ktyre njerzve, perderisa nuk shqetsojne shoqerine, s'ka ci duhet as shoqeris ti pengojne  ne jeten e tyre.


Shqiptari do te martoje homon me grua me force!hahaha s'ka shaka me te lezetshme se kjo hahaha

----------


## mia@

> Ou, cudi! Kush jua ua tha kete mit? Sepse nuk ka asnje kriter ne BE qe thote qe homot duhen martuar. Bile ne Lituani kryeministrja e vendit (katolike e thekur) ndaloi permendjen e homove ne tekstet shkollore dhe nuk lejon paradat e homove. Dhe Lituania eshte BE, neser merr vendim a duhet te hyje Shqiperia apo jo. Apo ju ka hedhe sala trute e gomarit dhe edhe kur fryn qurrat ju thote se i ka thene Evropa per ta bere...


 Atje ku kane interes Shqiptaret heshtin, e bejne nje sy qorr. E harrojne moralin. Po te Klodi nuk shohin ndonje interes ndaj dalin e protestojne. 
Sala mbase sakrifikon dhe veten per tu futur ne Europe. Ai ligj nuk eshte per Shqiptaret. Dhe Sala besoj si prej malesie qe eshte vet e di kete shume mire.
Mire e ka xfiles. Dalin 400 vete per te vertetuar qe ne Lezhe nuk ka homo, apo per te genjyer veten?! Me nje fjale; Po s'na pelqeu ne nuk je Lezhjan, po na pelqeu je. Me nje fjale origjina ne Shqiperi nuk percaktohet nga vendlindja jote, por nga interesi i shumices.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Kane dale ne shesh te ndershmit te gjykojne te pandershmin! S'te pelqen injoroje, pse duhet te besh skena te tilla? Duan te ngrene vlerat vetes, por ne fakt po tregojne se eshte shume shpejt qe Shqiptari te hyje ne Europe. Njerez me mentalitet primitiv, ku nderi shikohet si dicka kolektive.
> Shqiptari te vret per moralin e te tjereve, por per te tijin nuk do ta gjykoje njeri. ...


zonje pse gjithmone i referohesh me '' primitiv ''mentalitetit te nje populli apo edhe te nje individi...apo pse ai apo ato jetojne ne shqiperi dhe jane primitive e ti qe jeton ne amerike qenke jo primitive...sa here qe nuk te pelqen dicka menjehere ju thua primitive...mund te jetosh ne mes te amerikes apo ne manhatan e je me keq se nje qe jeton ne nje stan...

nuk kan faj lezhjanet qe protestojne...ata nuk po protestojne pse klpdi na qenka homo...ato po protestojne pse thote qe jam lezhjane ..ata nuk pranojne qe ai eshte lezhjan mos i paragjykoni....

----------


## mia@

> zonje pse gjithmone i referohesh me '' primitiv ''mentalitetit te nje populli apo edhe te nje individi...apo pse ai apo ato jetojne ne shqiperi dhe jane primitive e ti qe jeton ne amerike qenke jo primitive...sa here qe nuk te pelqen dicka menjehere ju thua primitive...mund te jetosh ne mes te amerikes apo ne manhatan e je me keq se nje qe jeton ne nje stan...


Duhet vertet te ta shpjegoje cfare i ben keta primitive? Mos kalo ne krahasime te trasha.
Ty te duket normale kjo proteste? Nuk cenohet ketu jeta e tjetrit? Une jam kjo qe jam, dhe jo ai/ajo qe do ti. Pranoje tjetrin sic eshte. Qendroji larg po s'te pelqeu, por jo ta ofendosh aq hapur. Eshte budallallek. .
Po cfare eshte Klodi sipas teje? Duhet ti mohohet vendlindja se eshte homo? Zot na ruajt!

----------


## Edvin83

> Atje ku kane interes Shqiptaret heshtin, e bejne nje sy qorr. E harrojne moralin. Po te Klodi nuk shohin ndonje interes ndaj dalin e protestojne. 
> Sala mbase sakrifikon dhe veten per tu futur ne Europe. Ai ligj nuk eshte per Shqiptaret. Dhe Sala besoj si prej malesie qe eshte vet e di kete shume mire.
> Mire e ka xfiles. Dalin 400 vete per te vertetuar qe ne Lezhe nuk ka homo, apo per te genjyer veten?! Me nje fjale; Po s'na pelqeu ne nuk je Lezhjan, po na pelqeu je. Me nje fjale origjina ne Shqiperi nuk percaktohet nga vendlindja jote, por nga interesi i shumices.


Ahahah, te paska hedhe trute e gomarit sulltani.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> Ahahah, te paska hedhe trute e gomarit sulltani....


Mua?!Ne c'kuptim, dhe kush? :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Edvin83

> Mua?!Ne c'kuptim, dhe kush?


sala i shkrete, burre malsie qe po sakrifikon veten per kombin i shkreti...sa gjynah me vjen, sidomos kur mendon se do ta na fuse ne evropi, me nga nje shkelm mbrapa e marsh per ne evropi...

----------


## goldian

pse mos dalin keto 
te papune do jene nuk kane si ta shtyjne kohen sot per klaidin neser per papen pasneser per tiger woods

----------


## mia@

> sala i shkrete, burre malsie qe po sakrifikon veten per kombin i shkreti...sa gjynah me vjen, sidomos kur mendon se do ta na fuse ne evropi, me nga nje shkelm mbrapa e marsh per ne evropi...


E ke gabim. Nuk e mendoj une, por Shqiptaret gjersa nuk kundershtuan. Une Salen e kam shume fiksim.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## agas

Tek cfaqja e Klodit si homo ne Bigbrother sbesoj se ka gisht Sala.Si Tv dhe me emisionet qe sevir topchanel,duket qe drejtuesit e kesaj media jane me gay se Klodi qe ka fituar qytetarine ne kete te quajtur spektakel qe per mendimin tim eshte jashte cdo standarti moral dhe edukativ per shqiperine dhe shqiptaret ne pergjithesi.Pavaresisht se pak me vonese ky reagim i qytetareve lezhiane duhet pershendetur.Besoj se ky reagim nuk eshte vec kunder Klodit si individ,por edhe kunder atyre qe bejne dhe miratojne ligje kunder interesave dhe moralit te shumices shqiptare.

----------


## mia@

> Tek cfaqja e Klodit si homo ne Bigbrother sbesoj se ka gisht Sala.Si Tv dhe me emisionet qe sevir topchanel,duket qe drejtuesit e kesaj media jane me gay se Klodi qe ka fituar qytetarine ne kete te quajtur spektakel qe per mendimin tim eshte jashte cdo standarti moral dhe edukativ per shqiperine dhe shqiptaret ne pergjithesi.Pavaresisht se pak me vonese ky reagim i qytetareve lezhiane duhet pershendetur.Besoj se ky reagim nuk eshte vec kunder Klodit si individ,por edhe kunder atyre qe bejne dhe miratojne ligje kunder interesave dhe moralit te shumices shqiptare.


Po kundra prostitutave, tutoreve te tyre, apo atyre qe shesin droge pse nuk protestoni? Apo ato jane pjese e moralit tone? :rrotullo syte: 
Ti gjykohesh per ate qe ben ti, dhe nuk ke pse mban pergjegjesi cfare ben komshiu me jeten e vet. Nese komshiu vjedh futet ai ne burg e jo ti. 
Kur do mesojne Shqiptaret te shikojne hallet e tyre, dhe jo te botes?

----------


## goldian

> Po kundra prostitutave, tutoreve te tyre, apo atyre qe shesin droge pse nuk protestoni? Apo ato jane pjese e moralit tone?
> Ti gjykohesh per ate qe ben ti, dhe nuk ke pse mban pergjegjesi cfare ben komshiu me jeten e vet. Nese komshiu vjedh futet ai ne burg e jo ti. 
> Kur do mesojne Shqiptaret te shikojne hallet e tyre, dhe jo te botes?


po e sheh rezultatin 
te gjithe ecin perpara ne as vend numero jo po bejme hapa prapa 
po kot skan then ate proverbin te dy miqvepara zotit
i pari du shtepi du kete du ate zoti ja ploteson
shkon i dyti po ti ca do MOS I PLOTESO DESHIREN ATIJ TE PARIT(kjo eshte deshira e te dytit)
spo shoh ndonje proteste ne lidhje me permbytjet ne shkoder ku banoret ende skane marre asnji qindarke(ka disa me prejardhje nga lezha dhe aty)

----------

